# Oh My, Look What I Found.........



## Alias (Oct 22, 2010)

The FM was in to do an inspection at the new local game arcade prior to issuance of a business license. The FM found numerous violations and talked to the (now former) owner of the business about what had to be done to bring the business into compliance with fire code. Owner was given until 28 October to get everything cleaned up.FM also told him to get in touch with me on electrical issues - multiple extension cords and power strips, etc. - to discuss what permits and paperwork are needed to be compliant.  Since initial contact, ownership has changed hands. I went over to do a courtesy call after talking to FM. Business is closed so I took a couple photos. Thought I'd contribute to the "OMG" picture collection.

View attachment 1419


View attachment 1420


Sorry that the first picture isn't very clear, got too close with the cell phone. 100 Amp service, forty and twenty amp breakers. Spot the violations, please!    This is going to get interesting as the new owner thinks that a general can do the work.............. Sue, where the west still lives.........:roll:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1419


View attachment 1420


/monthly_2010_10/572953de47ed2_Gamerz1.jpg.5de1710a2f760c5b69bcae9af52d5208.jpg

/monthly_2010_10/572953de553ac_Gamerz2.jpg.f2ede5bc24594fca86576874b5dde4b9.jpg


----------



## Lurker (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, you found a game arcade???

Do they have Galaga?


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 22, 2010)

...or Super Cobra?  :lol:

.


----------



## Alias (Oct 22, 2010)

A couple more pictures.  What is missing? Sue

View attachment 235


View attachment 234


View attachment 234


View attachment 235


/monthly_2010_10/572953b9ecbbc_Gamerz3.jpg.3ff985a513a02fa9ccb9e21108b69052.jpg

/monthly_2010_10/572953b9f301d_Gamerz4.jpg.13d470e73249a2c3695d9d938abf8e10.jpg


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 22, 2010)

Lurker and globe: Cracking me up!!!

Alias:

I see some missing breaker fillers, and what may be an overfused circuit downstream. Depends on what is downstream.

It does seem like a small service for an arcade.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 22, 2010)

*(1)* No grounding electrical conductors, *(2)* no ground rods, *(3)* meters not identified,

*(4)* can't tell if the gray box on the right has a main disconnect in it or not, ...the

box looks small for some reason,  *(5)*  no panel directory.

What did you cite?

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Do they have asteroid or donkey cong?

every thing globe pointed out!

pc1


----------



## TimNY (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, other than the obvious open breaker spaces.. that looks like a 2-pole homeline breaker in a QO panel?  I mean, I don't even think that is possible.. but it doesn't look like a QO breaker.

What's zip-tied to the service mast?

How high off the ground are the meters?  Do they bring a ladder to read them?


----------



## JBI (Oct 22, 2010)

I haven't seen Galaga in over 25 years! Great game though.

Not a strong electrical background here. Used to underwriters doing the electrical inspections. I would tend to agree with most of the comments provided, certainly for the really obvious stuff.

Anybody seen a Galaga recently? Arcade cabinet though, none of this hand-held crap.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2010)

That stuff is pretty tame to most of the stuff electricians see every day.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 22, 2010)

I believe that gray box is the phone connection! Hard to tell! I agree pretty tame!

Galaga! Never heard of it. You all must be getting old!  Must have been before my time.


----------



## conarb (Oct 22, 2010)

Geeez. inspectors hanging around in game arcades, that's the equivalent of inspectors hanging around in pool halls in my day.


----------



## Alias (Oct 22, 2010)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> *(1)* No grounding electrical conductors, *(2)* no ground rods, *(3)* meters not identified,*(4)* can't tell if the gray box on the right has a main disconnect in it or not, ...the
> 
> box looks small for some reason,  *(5)*  no panel directory.
> 
> ...


globe trekker -

Good calls, it's what I saw and shook my head.  The gray box is for the phone service.

Sue, lost is the west


----------



## Alias (Oct 22, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> Geeez. inspectors hanging around in game arcades, that's the equivalent of inspectors hanging around in pool halls in my day.


Con Arb -

Well, if it had been open I might have been able to see the interior and hang out.   

Sue, lost is the west


----------



## Alias (Oct 22, 2010)

480sparky said:
			
		

> That stuff is pretty tame to most of the stuff electricians see every day.


Agreed.  I'll be visiting next week and requiring them to bring it up to current code.  Last tenant was Curves, the one before was an office supply/gift/video store.  If I hadn't seen a myriad of extension cords, power strips, and an interesting light installation over the pool table through the windows, I wouldn't be so concerned.

Sue, lost is the west..............


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Oct 25, 2010)

JBI said:
			
		

> Anybody seen a Galaga recently? Arcade cabinet though, none of this hand-held crap.


Was down at Disney the beginning of the month. Stayed at the All-Star Movies Resort. Spent one rainy afternoon in the arcade in the resort with the kids while mommy did some laundry....I played games I haven't played since I was in puberty....lol.....Galaga, Donkey Kong, Centipede, Asteroids, Frogger........Of course my kids couldn't be bothered with them.

I wish I had HALF of the quarters I pumped into the Donkey Kong machine in the deli down the street from where I grew up........


----------



## Mule (Oct 26, 2010)

I still have the very first Nintendo box in the attic with Pac Man and a few others.

Remember when Sega came out?? Man that was the bomb...it blew Nintendo away.

Pong anyone?

sorry for hijacking the thread...just had a flashback....

Get um Sue


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Usually the phone guy cuts the conduit with the grounding conductor for his grounding source,

Ha! Ha! not this time, No ground!

Take that phone dude!

pc1


----------



## Alias (Oct 26, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> I still have the very first Nintendo box in the attic with Pac Man and a few others.Remember when Sega came out?? Man that was the bomb...it blew Nintendo away.
> 
> Pong anyone?
> 
> ...


Mule -

No problem, I figured that it would get hijacked and steered sideways. :lol:

Sue, Atari anyone?


----------



## Alias (Oct 26, 2010)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Usually the phone guy cuts the conduit with the grounding conductor for his grounding source, Ha! Ha! not this time, No ground!
> 
> Take that phone dude!
> 
> pc1


Well, not so much here.  Two of our phone guys are former contractors - 1 electrician & 1 general and a third's father is a general.  It's a small town afterall..........

Sue, 6 degrees of separation........


----------



## Mech (Oct 27, 2010)

If anyone has online games for the Atari 2600, 5200, or an Intellivision, let me know!

Sue, if I were you, I'd require an all weekend inspection to make sure all the games work.


----------

